
Why Notre-Dame Was a Tinderbox - Hoasi
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/17/world/europe/notre-dame-cathedral-fire-spread.html
======
NotPaidToPost
Considering that this is the first major fire in 850 years and that it was
probably caused by a lapse during renovations, I'd reply that they should stop
with the sensationalist crap.

~~~
matt4077
Since paper is almost literally tinder, and old libraries exist, I posit that
not burning over a long period of time in no way invalidates characterization
as a “tinderbox”.

Besides, there’s more to this piece than the title.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
And the rest is no better.

------
matt4077
That’s pretty amazing work on 24h notice.

